# Silver paint for coil covers



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

The paint on my coil covers has flaked off in a few places. Common issue? I would like to repaint them and find a close match to the original silver. Does anyone know of a close match?

Thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GM NG 501 "Galaxy Silver Metalic''

Vatozone carries it


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

